# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Những Điểm Du Lịch Đắt Đỏ Nhất Thế Giới

## niemtinvn

Những thành phố Luanda của Angola, Kobe Nhật Bản ,Singapore , Thụy sĩ , được mệnh danh là những thành phố đắt đỏ nhất hành tinh.

Luanda của Angola


Luanda nơi có cơ sở hạ tầng kém nhất thế giới

 Một trong những nguyên nhân chính kiến thành phố ở châu Phi này trở thành nơi đắt đỏ nhất thế giới ,hậu quả việc nội chiến kéo dài dẫn đến các cơ sở hạ tầng bị phá hủy nặng nề, các sản phẩm tiêu dùng hầu hết nhập khẩu từ nước ngoài .Ngoài ra việc vận chuyển vào thành phố là việc khó khăn.Khách du lịch thường chi phí 1 ngày khá cao giá thuê phòng hơn 500 $ /đêm giá cao hơn khách sạn 5 sao ở mỹ, 60 $ cho một bữa ăn , chuyến taxi 200 $….

Du lich Nhat Ban:


Kobe 

Tokyo, Nagoya,Yokohama, Kobe đã nhiều lần lọt vào top những thành phố đắt đỏ nhất thế giới giá một bữa ăn tối ở đây trung bình bạn có thể bỏ ra hơn 300 $, ngoài ra những thứ thực phẩm rau quả thiết yếu giá cũng không hề rẻ.

Du lich Singapore


Khách sạn có giá phòng đắt giá nhất châu Á

Đất nước Singapore ở Đông Nam Á nhiều lần lọt vào top 10 nơi đắt đỏ nhất hành tinh chỉ đứng sau các thành phố ở Nhật Bản .

Du lich Chau Au:


Thành Phố Thụy Sĩ

Các thành phố ở  Pháp , Thụy Sĩ ,Đức chi phí đắt đỏ  trên dựa trên các yếu tố so sánh về như giá hàng hóa, dịch vụ bao gồm lương thực, cơ sở hạ tầng, giao thông vận tải…

----------

